# crank battery bad,



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well we got the ranger out yesterday and he had it on the 3 bank charger for two day,and the battery is a delco,vol, new in june last year show charged.hit the water dead,i mean flat dead, got back plug back in and in two mins, showed green light that it was charged,so i say the battery is bad whats you take,thanks markfish


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats the voltage reading?

From info supplied appears to be a bad cell.

I would take it to a auto parts store for a free load check.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Is anything else working on the battery; like electronics, pumps ect?
Battery does sound dead but 1 year old would make me at least check other stuff. 
Is motor just not turning over? Could it be a fuse on motor?
Turn on Depth finder, then turn key. If DF shuts off, battery is weak. Thats not fool proof but it's a start.
Move one of your other batteries to the back and see if it works.
Keep us posted.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you have a bad connection someplace. or it could be real low on water, but i would doubt that as its almost a new battery. so i say clean and check all connections. if thats not the problem just run it down to auto zone and have them load test it.

i just had a wall mart battery go bad in my motorhome. i just bought it last june. but i charged it up and it had to set overnight before it would go down. then it took awhile to charge it back up. took it back to wall mart for the free replacement for 12 months. and they gave me a 1.10 change. said it was cheaper now. good luck.
your friend
sherman


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i had him pull the wireing of and told him to hook up jumper cables to one of the trolling motor batterys and the big motor turned right over,,the battery he got at vic;s new last june and its a sealed bettery no filling style,i told him to just yank it out and take it back to tommy and replace it i said that battery has a bad cell,thanks i know this happens sometimes it happen to me last year with a brand new everstart,was bad from the start,markfish


----------

